# Western Lesson barn in or around Sarasota?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Geez Lahweez, it appears to be mostly English down there😳

However, give this guy a call. If he can’t help you, he surely would know of a barn where you could get some some western lessons.









Realistic Horsemanship™ with Tori Blankenship


Gaited Horse Training And Instruction For Horse & Rider



www.realistichorsemanship.com





Best wishes on finding something and happy vacationing😎👍😎👍


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for that tip. I will follow up!


----------

